
Show HN: This tweet updates itself - todsacerdoti
https://twitter.com/tod/status/1263131709861539841
======
gabrielsroka
It was inspired by
[https://youtu.be/BxV14h0kFs0](https://youtu.be/BxV14h0kFs0) which also
inspired [https://youtu.be/phqWpgA3u9w](https://youtu.be/phqWpgA3u9w)

~~~
quickthrower2
And maybe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3742902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3742902)
?

